# Photos



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

As well as collecting watches, Photography is my other hobby

if anyone would like to view my photos at Flickr here is a link to my account

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daz-1900/

any opinions welcome

Best Wishes

Darren


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic pictures! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Many Thanks Kutusov!! :rockon:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, Daz...if you want to put a name to the larger, orange coloured butterly with the black spots and blue wing edges, on page 1 and 4, it's a Small Tortoise Shell. I can't quite make out the others, but I think the 2nd butterfly on page 1 is a Small Copper.


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Rodger,

That's Fantastic!!!

A great many thanks for that, your obviously a lot more knowledgeable on butterflies than i am

Photography as well as metal detecting and now watches are my hobbies!!

I really should get more into identifying the wildlife i photograph

Many Thanks for that Roger it is much appreciated!!

Best Wishes

Daz

P.S Keep a look out on my Flickr page as i will be adding more images


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There are quite a few more of the commoner British butterflies with names to them in the 'Bug photo' thread, if you've not already seen them...


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers Roger

Will have a look


----------

